# FreeJet 330TX Plus / OmniPrint prints blurry



## CryoHeatMike (Jun 25, 2021)

We've been having a hard time with this printer, as it's been down more often than not. We got the printer back from OmniPrint 2 weeks ago as the did some in-house repairs. Our first 3 prints came out great (see the good print). Our 4th - 7th print all came out looking horrible (see the bad print), looking blurry and incomplete. We got one more good print, then the last 2 were all like the bad print. No file settings were changed, all these prints were right after one another. It's like it's randomly printing blurry for some reason now. We're using 50% Cotton / 50% Poly shirts, with the Gamut ink. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

CryoHeatMike said:


> Our first 3 prints came out great (see the good print). Our 4th - 7th print all came out looking horrible (see the bad print), looking blurry and incomplete.


The print is not blurry but faded.
This could be due to the printer (ink starvation or clogged nozzles), or the pretreatment on the shirts.

Make sure to shake the pretreatment tank regularly (ideally right before starting pretreating shirts). Otherwise the first few shirts will be sprayed with the thicker pretreatment from the bottom of the tank. Also, if this is the case, the good looking prints will not survive in the wash.


----------



## CryoHeatMike (Jun 25, 2021)

TABOB said:


> The print is not blurry but faded.
> This could be due to the printer (ink starvation or clogged nozzles), or the pretreatment on the shirts.
> 
> Make sure to shake the pretreatment tank regularly (ideally right before starting pretreating shirts). Otherwise the first few shirts will be sprayed with the thicker pretreatment from the bottom of the tank. Also, if this is the case, the good looking prints will not survive in the wash.


Thanks for the suggestion. We'll try this and give an update.


----------

